# Lawyer needed in abu dhabi



## Cleo0220 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi there... I am looking urgently for a good reasonable lawyer in abudhabi... Any advice or recommendations.... Help ppppppllleeaseeeelane:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Cleo0220 said:


> Hi there... I am looking urgently for a good reasonable lawyer in abudhabi... Any advice or recommendations.... Help ppppppllleeaseeeelane:


Can't help you but you might want to post this on the UAE forum that covers Abu Dhabi as this is for Dubai plus it would help people to know what type of lawyer you need as they generally specialise.


----------

